# Traditional Forms In Tang Soo Do



## Pale Rider (Jun 23, 2005)

These are the typical forms found in most Tang Soo Do required up to Chodan.
  &#44592;&#52488;&#51068;&#48512;      Kicho Ill Boo    Basic Form #1

  &#44592;&#52488;&#51060;&#48512;     Kicho Ee Boo    Basic Form #2

  &#44592;&#52488;&#49340;&#48512;     Kicho Sam Boo    Basic Form #3

  &#44592;&#52488;&#49324;&#48512;     Kicho Sa Boo    Basic Form #4

  &#44592;&#52488;&#50724;&#48512;     Kicho Oh Boo    Basic Form #5

  &#54217;&#50504;&#52488;&#45800;      Pyong Ahn Chodan
      The first step to being balanced and safe

  &#54217;&#50504;&#51060;&#45800;     Pyong Ahn Eedan
      The second step to being balanced and safe

  &#54217;&#50504;&#49340;&#45800;     Pyong Ahn Samdan
      The third step to being balanced and safe

  &#54217;&#50504;&#49324;&#45800;     Pyong Ahn Sadan
      The fourth step to being balanced and safe

  &#54217;&#50504;&#50724;&#45800;     Pyong Ahn Ohdan
      The fifth step in being balanced and safe

  &#48148;&#49912;&#51060;&#49548;      Bassai So
      The Lesser Form*

  &#48148;&#49912;&#51060;&#45824;     Bassai Dai
      The Greater Form*

  Second Dan Requirements

  &#45768;&#54620;&#52824;&#52488;&#45800;      Naihanchi Chodan      
  &#45768;&#54620;&#52824;&#51060;&#45800;     Naihanchi Eedan     &#12288;     
  &#45768;&#54620;&#52824;&#49340;&#45800;     Naihanchi Samdan


----------



## Yossarian75 (Jun 24, 2005)

I thought that Keecho Sa and Oh and Bassai So were not practiced by most schools, ive not come across many that do anyway. Apart from them the list is almost the same as my schools. We do naihanchi cho dan at first gup and Sip Soo at Cho Dan Bo.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 29, 2005)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> These are the typical forms found in most Tang Soo Do required up to Chodan.
> &#44592;&#52488;&#51068;&#48512; Kicho Ill Boo Basic Form #1
> 
> &#44592;&#52488;&#51060;&#48512; Kicho Ee Boo Basic Form #2
> ...


I've never seen kicho Sa and O.  Do you have any video of these?  Also, it does not seem as if your style practices the chil sung or yuk ro set.  What is the reasoning behind that?


----------



## rmclain (Jun 29, 2005)

In addition to the Palgue forms and Koryo, Tae Baek, Jee Tae and three Chuan-fa forms, we practice the following forms up to 1st Dan:

Kibon Hyung 1-5
Pyung Ahn 1-5
Sypsoo
Bassai Tae
Bong Hyung 1-3

The Tang Soo Do (Chang Moo Kwan) forms practiced after 1st Dan up to 5th Dan (in addition to chuan-fa forms) are:

No Hai
Chulki 1-3
Ahm Hak
Bassai So
Wan Shu
Kong Son Kun
Ban Wol
Jah Un
Jin Soo
Oh Ship Sa Bo
Ship Pal
Bong Hyung 4 & 5


----------



## Pale Rider (Jun 29, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> I've never seen kicho Sa and O. Do you have any video of these? Also, it does not seem as if your style practices the chil sung or yuk ro set. What is the reasoning behind that?


  I only placed the forms that I myself know.  I am quite aware that there are more, I just haven't gotten that far as of yet...

  About videos, I do have them on my site...

*Kicho Sa Boo*
*Kicho Oh Boo*

  They are in mpg1 format.


----------

